# Specialized Enduro VS other Enduro brands



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone test the specialized Enduro against other brands? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

No need to test. It is the original and therefore the best. *







*


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Nobody compares the specialized Enduro to other brannd

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

No


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, have ridden a lot of the other stuff. If you have the right terrain then it is tough to beat the Specialized. It is an absolutely fantastic bike.


----------

